# GGGRrrr says 902nd - says hi to CM Shrooms - lurking no more



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@ CM Shrooms thanks and be safe , and scott c an julie - I'm have a hillsboro address but lives between belfart and stinking springs - @wheelin you can use my 4 wheeler,pack beer &amp; take trash out that we find. ask @ant i'll get you shrooms when time - I want to film outing with 902nd and friends, then have a party cooking up some morels. oh and i did pick a small tick of cat - 1 of lil purple gray ones


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi 902nd! and You are Welcome! Good see that you are not lurking anymore! Ground temps. have dropped here. Days in the 30's and nights 20-teens. Hopefully warmer your way! Can't wait to meet up with ya on a Hunt! As Well as with Julie,Scott,Ant,Pedro and Everyone Else that wants to go on a Hunt! I have Relatives in Hillsboro and surrounding areas, and want to make a Trip South for a Hunt this Year! I think it is a good idea about the film of the Hunt and Party of Cooking the Fresh Morels!!!!! Have had more rain and snow this year so, that is a Plus!!! Suppose to have a Wintery Mix this Sun. and Mon. I will be keeping an Eye out on the board as much as I can See if anyone is finding any! @ All - Can't wait to meet and hunt with you all! @ 902nd take care of yourself! Hopefully get to meet up with ya! Good Luck to All on Your Hunts! Be Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

There is a report of some one finding some blacks in South West Ohio.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Make that South East Ohio.


----------



## jman200025 (Mar 18, 2013)

I also live in Greene County, weather just not cooperating. I can’t wait for things to warm up. Spring menu…Morels and jive-ass ground-hog! I think this will be a great season. I’ve only been hunting for six years, but I’ve noticed that the good seasons sort of stagger…one year we’ll have Morels everywhere, the next year it’s crap and the year after it’s another bountiful year. Has anyone else noticed this? Anyway if anyone in my area is down for a hunt let me know. 

Joey,


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeh Pedro I saw a pic of some blacks on another board.But Im dubious It didnt have anything with a date on it.I think its still way to cold.


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

I am all for meeting up and doing a hunt and eat trip.....I have a friend that's in a wheelchair that would love to come and bring his 4 wheeler, I am sure he would love to pick brains with wheelin and see how each gets around in the woods....I can bring a dep fryer or 2 with propane if we are all bringing stuff......regardless of how y'all do it if the party is open I am all for helping out. I hunt morels only so I would love to meet some hunters that know other species of fungus.....


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@CM Shrooms and @lidspinner it does sound fun. If winter ever leaves lol - needs to find out what all wants to do - if drinking, no one needs to drive after the cook out. So if your planning on staying,camping or what ever bring any gear you mite need.Don't bring eggs,i have that covered $1.50 a dozon from nieghbor. We'll start working on this, where you at @ant


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

902nd had to fix my car yesterday.Front end finally broke the rest the way.Im definatly down for a hunt.Well Im off to smoke a meatloaf while we got a nice day.Calling for snow tomorrow.Will winter ever end?


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

Where would this hunt take place? What county or what city are we closest to? Just wanna talk to my buddy about and see if he would be interested in camping or a hotel or basically just trying to get a feel for where we will be.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

The hunting would probly be brush crick or tranquility wildlife area.All public .Rocky fork is close,so is paint crick.Everyone would be kinda on theyre own.Unless they needed some special help geting around.Thats in the Pike Sciota,Highland,Adams area.Theys a ton of public land around there 902nd hope Im not stepping on no toes.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@lidspinner if your hunting with your buddy and if he rides 4 wheeler then you can hunt private land, no 4 wheelers on state ground - but there is public land all around my area - i'm about 5 miles from serphant mound and 2 miles from cedar trails lol a nudes camp thats has pubic hunt land - lmao. Now thats funny ,i don't care who you are! If not alot of people you all can stay in house and we will make a big pot of something outside to eats on. @CM Shrooms you should check with your family on you some private land down here *wink wink*  We have about 3 weeks to get things worked out. Idk if you can pick shrooms at fort hill ? On public land there is brush creek,tranquility,shawnee state forest,rocky fork lake,fallsville and paint creek area thats close.


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

No picking shrooms at fort hill....I carried a bag of 300 yellows and greys out of there about 3-4 springs ago and was stopped by the resident that lives there in that house at the parking lot.....he was super nice and allowed me to keep them but he was pretty stern about the law and what you could and could not take from fort hill......I had also picked some garlic mustard and he laughed and said I could have it all but by law garlic mustard cannot be taken either.....it's evasive for crying out loud.....lol

The friend I would bring is in a wheelchair and he hunts from a 4 wheeler so I would need to find somewhere that allows atvs. Isn't there a ATV area down past fort hill? Not sure if its just trails or if someone could hunt morels from an ATV or not? I also have a friend in the Rarden area who might let me bring an ATV down to his land but I am not sure how many of us he would allow hunt his land.....he likes his mushrooms but he has access to numerous acres so I might be able to talk him into something......

If my buddy in the wheelchair is not interested then I am all for coming solo but I would love to extend the invitation to him as he just doesn't get the opportunity to get out hunt as much as we do....and when he does go out he is not very successful.....

I will bring food or whatever we need depending on how many wants to show up.


----------



## jman200025 (Mar 18, 2013)

I went to the woods yesterday. I noticed that the turtles were sunning themselves; also noticed that the scrub- foliage were producing new leaves. It won’t be long now. Keep in mind that you can camp in any state park in Ohio for free April 18,


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@lidspinner that where my private land is - rarden - i used to live up on rarden creek road. It's up to your buddy if he wants to come. @wheelin hasn't answered back so idk about him. @ant said he's coming , @scott c mite, idk,@CM Shrooms if your coming down and need a spot to crash. i have a spare room. my email is [email protected]


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to be friends with a fella that lives in Rarden...he's not the guy who owns the private land I hunt but he does have some land we might be able to get on......his name is Mark and he does construction on sewer and water plants....as small as Rarden is you might know him....


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@lidspinner i don't know him but it's probly mason is all i can think of that lives in rarden and does construction


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

Got @ 6" of Snow here today. Hoping by weekend things will start to gradually warm up. Gave Julie a ring and sent email. Haven't talked to Scott C. Need to give Him a ring. My Relatives that are down that way, have moved with in the past 5yrs. to much smaller land. One is in Highland- blink and you miss it, the other more in town Hillsboro. If my Grandparents were still alive, They had 110 acres of land. I have a few others that are friends to check with see if it is ok do a Hunt and will Look into it! *Wink,*Wink! lol. Soooooooooo, When, Where and Who All is coming?! I may have find a ride down, depend on what Days it is. Not Much to do but just look at this Snow coming down for now. @pedro I did see where IN Has a Finding! Awesome! 
@902nd I will try send email today later or tomorrow morning.
@ All Good Luck to Ya on Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

URGG! This snow blows I need warm weather.Im glad they Indited that low down filthy groundhog.I hope they extradite his sorry butt back here so we can draw and quarter him.Maybe even burn him at the stake.Or flay off his skin while hes alive.Brake him on the wheel or gauge his eyes out with a spoon.
See Ive got cabin fever and now all I can do is think about that darn rodents demise.LOL!


----------



## buckeyebrett (Jan 2, 2013)

I know long range forecasts are iffy at best, but I gotta say it's looking like an awesome Spring is shaping up. Boys, I can hardly contain myself!


----------



## fbm821 (Mar 26, 2013)

Those blks was found really close to me im in athens ohio im going out this weekend to check a place that ive found blks


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@ant i'll get that groundhog,DIE Mr. Whistlepig <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZRxdm4297JUS%2526i%253D14%252F14%255F6%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html">


----------

